# Avionics mapping



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Anyone using their free web app? I downloaded it,and compared to my lakemaster maps, n Avionics seems to show much more. Any opinions would help.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm not familiar with Avionics. I use Navionics.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

_I meant, Navionics, My internet is acting up.I downloaded Navioncs free web app, it shows more detail than my Lake Master maps. Just looking for some input about the differences._


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Not sure what detail you're looking for. Navionics comes with three different charts. Have you tried them?


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I use navonics and I love it. I purchased it by annual subscription the last couple years. It works great.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have only tried the free mobile app. It shows ,submerged roadbeds,bridges, creek channels, fishing devices,and much more than I imagined. Is this a community type system like Lowrance units? I like the Lake Master maps,but from what I see,Navionics is more structure oriented ,or am I missing something on Lakemaster?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Sometimes the maps in both programs come from the same sources. LM does go out and do high def readings on lakes but there is no guarantee that your lake will be high def. 

Navionics has community edits and updates that LM doesn’t have. Humminbird has started an Autochart user update program but I haven’t used it yet. 

Personally, I prefer the LM maps for the lakes I fish. Navionics appears to be incomplete and/or doesn’t have the 1’ depth changes. 

I have the Navionics card for most of the Midwest and the LM card for the Great Lakes as well as several Chart Select maps


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

I have it on my phone, and use it all the time.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

I have Navionics on my phone also. Have noticed considerable variation between phone app & sonar on depth readings. Just got a new sonar need to check that agai


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thanks,that's what I was looking for. I haven't had a chance to get on the water yet. But I plan to compare them and/or combine them, and possibly get some accurate information.I noticed that Navionics shows road beds Bruges, and creek channels. With lake master I have to interpret those features, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I use the Navionics chip in my lowrance unit and like it. I have the iPhone Navionics app as a backup. I use the lowrance mapping to navigate on the Great Lakes and always wondered if it would work without a data connection. Wouldn’t be much of a backup more than a few miles out. Last week I went on an offshore charter and opened the app to see if I could see where we were at 45 miles out. To my amazement it worked out there and I was clearly able to see the structure we were fishing. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Check out the newest feature on the just released update to their go boating app! Color code depths that you can customize under map options after you update your app!


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

I checked my Navionics app against my Garmin the other day. The speed & depth both varied between the two same as Lowerance. Don’t know what the issue is.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Could be a crossed signal. Or just the difference between the units.


----------

